# Richmond Quick Fix?



## The Rockfish (Dec 22, 2001)

I've got the afternoon free - does any one know a good spot in Richmond to get a line wet? I usually head to the east but time doesn't permit.

I've actually heard of fishing off the 14st Bridge, but if anybody knows of a bank spot on the James that would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

i dont know of any bank spots but earlier this week my buddys friend caught a 36 inch striper at the 14th st. bridge. he was using a chartruese bucktail. also they have been catching shad there. hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

I go to the pipleline overlook and down a few yards. To get there, go down Byrd past Alcoa and just before you get to the harsh left bend you want to park on the street on the right (no time limit). I walk down to the overlook and down the gravel hill underneath it. Wade across the little creek to the island. You'll see a big pipeline with a walkover. Go under it and through to the opposite bank. I wade their along that sandy bank. I usually throw shad flys on a number 4 hook. Chartruese works great, so does hot pink...for Shad, herring. I've caught some nice carp there under the trees in the slower water. Fishing will be slow while it's bright out. Pretty area...lots of herons. Also cross at the lower riffle to the far fork...go action there as well.

The other thing to do is go up around Bell Isle...big area and there are fish there. Just look around for vegetation, shade, and holding water.

Hope this helps...


----------



## sandy (Jul 6, 2001)

sorry so late but i like the boat landing off of maury st exit, turn right and follow road on around, nice park area there


----------

